# Supprimer le contenu de l'iPod !!!



## Tangi (3 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

J'étais sous Jaguar et je viens de passer à Panther, et j'avais sauvegardé un certain nombre de choses sur mon iPod (icônes, musique évidemment, photos, documents, ...) pour pouvoir faire un "clean install" et récupérer les choses qui m'intéressait. Par contre il ne suffit apparemment pas, une fois les données récupérées, de mettre à la corbeille les dossiers sus-mentionnés pour vider l'iPod. Par précaution je préfère poser la question : faut-il que j'utilise "l'utilitaire disque" que je sélectionne dans la liste des disques et des volumes l'iPod et que je fasse "effacer" pour pouvoir réutiliser mon iPod normalement et le mettre à jour ????


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2004)

Une fois les fichiers mis a la corbeille il ne faut pas oublier de la vider si non ils ne sont pas éffacés


----------



## Tangi (3 Novembre 2004)

Merci, en fait ce qui m'est arrivé c'est que j'ai mis à la corbeille les dossiers qui figuraient sur l'iPod, ils ont donc disparu du support, j'ai déconnecté mon iPod puis je l'ai reconnecté et aucun dossier n'apparaissaient sur l'iPod (ce qui est normal)  mais au lieu d'indiquer 20Go de disponible seuls 2Go étaient disponible. Les dossiers n'avaient donc pas été effacé de l'iPod, sans pour autant y avoir accès. J'ai donc utilisé"l'utilitaire disque" et j'ai fais "effacer". Si j'ai posé la question c'est qu'avant d'effacer le contenu d'un volume ou d'un disque on doit spécifier dans "l'utilitaire disque" le format de volume (et je n'y connais rien), et je voulais m'assurer que le choix du format de volume me permettrait d'utiliser l'iPod comme avant et que ça n'aurait pas de conséquences sur son utilisation ultérieure. En tout cas ça a l'air de fonctionner comme il faut...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mis à la corbeille les dossiers qui figuraient sur l'iPod, ils ont donc disparu du support, j'ai déconnecté mon iPod puis je l'ai reconnecté et aucun dossier n'apparaissaient sur l'iPod (ce qui est normal) mais au lieu d'indiquer 20Go de disponible seuls 2Go étaient disponible. Les dossiers n'avaient donc pas été effacé de l'iPod, sans pour autant y avoir accès.


 Encore une fois: si tu met les fichiers a la corbeille mais que tu ne la vide pas, les fichiers ne sont plus visibles sur l'iPod mais restent dans la corbeille de l'iPod (chaque volume a sa corbeille en gros) et donc ne libèrent pas l'espace occupés par les fichiers en question.

 Par ailleurs, Apple déconseille de formater le disque de l'iPod avec utilitaire de disque.


----------



## alfred (3 Novembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Merci, en fait ce qui m'est arrivé c'est que j'ai mis à la corbeille les dossiers qui figuraient sur l'iPod, ils ont donc disparu du support, j'ai déconnecté mon iPod puis je l'ai reconnecté et aucun dossier n'apparaissaient sur l'iPod (ce qui est normal)  mais au lieu d'indiquer 20Go de disponible seuls 2Go étaient disponible. Les dossiers n'avaient donc pas été effacé de l'iPod, sans pour autant y avoir accès. J'ai donc utilisé"l'utilitaire disque" et j'ai fais "effacer". Si j'ai posé la question c'est qu'avant d'effacer le contenu d'un volume ou d'un disque on doit spécifier dans "l'utilitaire disque" le format de volume (et je n'y connais rien), et je voulais m'assurer que le choix du format de volume me permettrait d'utiliser l'iPod comme avant et que ça n'aurait pas de conséquences sur son utilisation ultérieure. En tout cas ça a l'air de fonctionner comme il faut...



choisis simplement "restaurer" quand tu lances l'utilitaire de mise à jour ipod. ce qui effacera tous les fichiers et appliquera les réglages d'origines. 
je cite de mémoire, mais c'est indiqué quand tu lances l'utilitaire.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2004)

En suivant le lien que je donne dans mon post précédant y'a toute la marche a suivre


----------

